# ""

## Aleks043

. 
    "" ,       ,      ",              " .3 .5   307-"? 
 .2 .1   307-: "  ( ) -         ,   ,  ". 
 .4,2 .23   307-: " 1  2012  ,     ,        7  2001  N 119- "  ",               ,       ,   3  5   ". 
 .3 .5   307-: "   ()  ,            ()       ,     ,   , ,   ()         25 ,  ,  ,        " ( - ).
      24  2011 . N 07-03-05/1093: "... 1  2012 . ,             ,   1  2011 .,        (  ),   ". 
 , ,  ,  " ( ,  !)      "    ""    ""-   !          " ", ? 
   ,   , -    ,     .

----------

> . 
> 
>    ,   , -    ,     .


  ,      .        ..

----------

